# سؤال طريقة لحام المقاومة الكهربية



## engtarek (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لو سمحت عاوز طريقة لحام نحاس مع نحاس بسمك 0.2 مم
بطرق المقاومة الكهربية


----------

